
Discovery of giant neurons could help explain how brain creates consciousness - avyfain
https://qz.com/919819/giant-neurons-from-the-claustrum-found-wrapped-around-mouse-brains-could-explain-the-biological-origin-of-consciousness/
======
pizza
for whatever reason, the byzantine generals problem comes to mind

